# Chicken won't come out of house



## AmyandAlan (Sep 4, 2012)

We got two chickens on Tuesday, they seem to have settled in ok. Today is my day off and I'm sat watching my chickens. The more confident one is happily in the run and the less so confident just stays in the house. We open the run door and they both come out at about 7am but then normally go to work so don't know what they get up to. They are about 20 weeks and we are getting one egg a day, not sure who from as it's in the house when we get home from work (have all ready collected today's egg). Should we be locking them out? Is she broody already? Is this just normal for new chickens?


----------



## hollyosborn (Jul 8, 2012)

im not a chicken expert but i think that sounds normal to me... Ive had 6 new hens for a couple weeks and only 1 doesnt lay still.. i spent one day just following them around.. HHA.. yeah i lead an exciting life!.. give her another week,she will settle in...


----------



## AmyandAlan (Sep 4, 2012)

Iv spent pretty much the whole day sat infront of their coop watching them and iv come the the conclusion my husband bought a lazy boring chicken lol. Mine is out all day eating, drinking, walking around where as his comes out when it wants then goes back up to sleep (like certain humans I guess)


----------

